
Higher Education Is Drowning in BS - jseliger
https://www.chronicle.com/article/Higher-Education-Is-Drowning/242195
======
jseliger
And if this piece speaks to you, you might also like Frankfurt's essay "On
Bullshit" ([https://www.amazon.com/Bullshit-Harry-G-
Frankfurt/dp/0691122...](https://www.amazon.com/Bullshit-Harry-G-
Frankfurt/dp/0691122946?ie=UTF8&tag=thstsst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957)).

------
windhover
A must read on higher education.

